# Kings sign Damon Jones



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/Kings_Sign_Jones.html


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I see you guys signed Damon Jones he is a solid contributer and a good guy he was a nice addition for the pistons last year and I am sure he will help you guys out


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Here's a guy who can shoot, even during clutch time. He's also a high energy player. The game always seem so alive when he's on the court. He was a solid backup for Bibby back when they were in Vancouver. Some people even argued that he should play starter instead of Bibby since he plays with A LOT more energy and intensity. Good pickup. Bad news for David Webber, though.

I think he'll probably be playing starting PG until Bibby comes back. Forget Hedo starting at PG.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow.....ya gotta love what the kings have done, they're still loading up with proven players that will contribute immediately. Thye've got to be one of the deepest teams, if not the DEEPEST of them all. 

NBA'S BENCH MOBBZ, Rolling Deep!!! 
1) Kings
2) Pacers
3) Blazers
4) Clippers
5) Mavs
6) Spurs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Where would you rank the Nets bench?

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh yeah...How can I forget the Nets??


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

So now the Kings have one heck of a deep team.

Starting line up:
PG - Bibby
SG - Christie
SF - Peja
PF - Webber
C - Divac

2nd line up:
PG - Damon Jones
SG - Bobby Jackson
SF - Hedo
PF - Keon Clark
C - Pollard

Wow! Just the 2nd line up is enough to take on a few teams, especially the ones in the east. There's only one problem. Who the heck is gonna win the sixth man award now? o_0 Hedo? Clark? Jackson?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> So now the Kings have one heck of a deep team.
> 
> Starting line up:
> ...


Also Wallace, Funderburke, Cleaves, and Price. All of these guys would get pt on another team


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> Cleaves, and Price these guys would get pt on another team


Not those two


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Not those two


yeah, you're right


----------

